# FREE Equine Nutrition Course Online



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I am signed up too now


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Is anyone planning to get any of the suggested books? Maybe we can form a HF study group!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I signed up too!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I will see you either in this forum or theirs


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

This is great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so excited for this, I just hope it doesn't get in the way of my actual course work / I don't forget about it. 
We should all keep tabs on each other ;D


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm just a random high school student... Can I still sign up for this? Because I love to learn and this sounds really interesting.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> I'm just a random high school student... Can I still sign up for this? Because I love to learn and this sounds really interesting.


Yep, anyone can sign up!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I am going to sign up! I am already taking 18 credit hours in my actual college career, what is one more (free) course


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Signed up just now!


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting! I can't wait


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I'm signed up too


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Glad everyone is so excited! I'm at the library now seeing if they have the course books.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

The course is now open!!! I'm about to start week 1 lecture and notes!


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

This is really interesting. I just signed up...sounds really great.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

stingerscricket said:


> The course is now open!!! I'm about to start week 1 lecture and notes!


 I just started too!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Signed up today and watched the first week videos already.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I signed up months ago(someone posted about it in the health forum a while back) I nearly forgot all about it and was so excited when I got the email about it starting. I already watched the first 2 videos and took the revision quiz


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I also signed up, and received an e-mail back... 

however, (oh, this is so embarrassing), I can't figure out how to log on to read the articles or watch the videos. How does one get in? Here is what they sent me...

*Welcome to Coursera! You’ve just joined a community of hundreds of thousands of students who are taking courses, and changing the face of higher education. At Coursera, you can take courses from the top universities, for free.

Take classes taught by brilliant professors, interact with students from around the world, and explore tons of interesting questions through our many course offerings. We are committed to making education available to everyone, and we’ll be constantly working to bring you new classes from the best universities.

Eager to start? Check out our course list and sign-up today -- there’s no limit to the number of classes you can take! You can enroll in a course even if the start date hasn’t been announced.

Talk to us and each other! Follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Google+, and visit our blog. You can also join or plan a meetup in your home city. Leave comments and suggestions, and share your story!

We are thrilled that you have joined us! Congratulations! You are now a Courserian.

Cheers,
Daphne, Andrew and your Coursera Team

To make sure our emails are delivered to your inbox, please add [email protected] to your address book.

You are receiving this email because [email protected] is subscribed to the Coursera newsletter. To stop receiving similar future Coursera newsletters, please click here. Please do not reply directly to this email. If you have any questions or feedback, please visit our support site.*


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

If you received an email it means you are signed up/logged on. So just go to the Coursera page, click the link in the upper right hand corner and enter your email and password combination  Hope that makes sense.

Once you are in, just go to the Nutrition course and begin to watch the videos.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

You mean where it says, "Log In"? Duh, thanks so much; Jeez, if I can't figure that out, I wonder how I'll do with the actual course! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I do hope this is a legit course and that there will be no bombarding of advertising filling the in box.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

So far it seems pretty good. I've done the first weeks readings and quizzes already. Haven't received any questionable mail.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Done with quizzes (A+, yay). Love the discussion board; TONS of great convos going on. Great e-mails too. Not bombarded with anything, and Dr. Murray is very prompt and considers suggestions, it seems. Cool!

Learned a lot today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to start yet! But I'm hoping I'll have time tomorrow to start it!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

RunSlideStop said:


> Done with quizzes (A+, yay). Love the discussion board; TONS of great convos going on. Great e-mails too. Not bombarded with anything, and Dr. Murray is very prompt and considers suggestions, it seems. Cool!
> 
> Learned a lot today!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got an 80% on the first quiz and I kicked myself because of it. My son kept talking to me(he was quiet until the moment I started :twisted and I misread the questions. I think I'm gonna retake it


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

Watched the videos and make impeccable notes xD Along with diagrams. Because I had nothing better to do hahah....

Took the quiz. Got 100.00 

I can't wait til next week


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow I love this! Have always wanted to know more about nutrition! And I love to learn anything about horses! Now just make sure I dont forget about my actual study... hahaha

Question! Does anyone know if it is ok to study with just what is on the website? I would love to get my hands on the recommended readin, but i expect it to be pretty impossible here in Argentina


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is great!! There are also online courses you can take with Guelph, Ontario University!


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

*re*



Luce73 said:


> Wow I love this! Have always wanted to know more about nutrition! And I love to learn anything about horses! Now just make sure I dont forget about my actual study... hahaha
> 
> Question! Does anyone know if it is ok to study with just what is on the website? I would love to get my hands on the recommended readin, but i expect it to be pretty impossible here in Argentina



Yes!! It's perfectly fine


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, the extra books are expensive. I'd love to get Feed your Horse like a Horse, at least, but don't think I can afford it until next year. Havn't finished watching the videos yet, but tomorrow I will have a few hours watching divers freeze their butts off in the ocean... Should get a little done then.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if this runs out after a time? I forgot all about and am heading to Montana for a week, so won't be able to start. :?


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Does anyone know if this runs out after a time? I forgot all about and am heading to Montana for a week, so won't be able to start. :?


The first quiz has a deadline of March 18th. I was a little worried about keeping up (I have a very varied and unpredictable schedule sometimes) but it looks like that won't be a problem.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just now started to watch the first course but it is breaking up. Anyone else getting this? Perhaps weather related.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone started week 2? I will have to start it later today. Curious what you all think of the second week?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Not yet for Week 2... just finished Week 1 late last night.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> Anyone started week 2? I will have to start it later today. Curious what you all think of the second week?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not there yet! I've been busy so I still need to do the quiz for Week 1, but I should be starting Week 2 tonight!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

How is everyone doing? 

I got behind a week, so did all of week 2 and week 3 today - 21 pages of notes and 100% on both tests!  Our employer has asked me to give input on nutritional values of the grains we are feeding, and even went out and got different feed yesterday hoping to better match the nutritional needs of the horses, simply because we had mentioned that I was studying in this course!  Awesome!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, I am also behind. I tried to complete week 2 last night, but fell asleep. I am supposed to be observing a scuba rescue class tonight, but am going to try to multi-task, and do both. I also wanted to send in a sample of hay for testing, but havn't done that either. Oh, woe is me!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I found that just copying the slides word for word and reviewing them (w the list of abbreviations) was enough info for me to pass the test if I really took time with it and searched my notes thoroughly.

Think I will look over the extra curricular info later this week to cement the knowledge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

Would I still be able to sign up or is it too late because I missed the deadline? Thanks for sharing  So interesting


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

hellothere said:


> Would I still be able to sign up or is it too late because I missed the deadline? Thanks for sharing  So interesting



You can still enroll  the exams are just due before the last day of class, so it is at your own pace! Only 2 weeks left 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I keep getting behind since I'm away at school and work all day and when I get home I do homework and go to sleep :/ Maybe I'll try to do week 3 now *sigh* I really want to! Just dont have the time...


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

I've signed up to this (some weeks ago) and am currently working very slowly through the course x It may be a bit too technical for me but i'm sticking with it. I already know more than when I started so it must be doing me some good


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

How is everyone doing this week? I'm a bit behind again; sickness struck and we've been so busy! Grr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineGirl1965 (Dec 22, 2012)

Signed up for the next course...date to be advised...I saw this on another forum and promptly forgot about it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Signed up for the next one - date to be advised!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Is the next one the same course, or a continuation of the current one?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

So what is it teaching you? I'm wondering if it's similar to the nutrition course I took through guelph. We had to learn to use the NRC text, and balance rations, and determine how much feed horses in different situations need, etc.


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

How did it go?
It was just marvellous, am I right? :wink:


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

signed up 
Might as well get me a certificate in my spare time.


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks, I can't wait!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I thought it was a good class. I knew most of the anatomy because I took an AP biology class last year, but I did pick up a few interesting things!

Did anyone who completed the course get their certificate? I finished mine cmpletely about five days ago and haven't gotten it... Maybe they aren't sending them out till the 18th?


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I thought it was a good class. I knew most of the anatomy because I took an AP biology class last year, but I did pick up a few interesting things!
> 
> Did anyone who completed the course get their certificate? I finished mine cmpletely about five days ago and haven't gotten it... Maybe they aren't sending them out till the 18th?



Yeah, we will receive the Certificate afther 18th March :wink:


----------



## Punkti (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh this sounds great! 
I'va just read through the page but didn't find any information about wether it's possible do sign in the course (and get the certificates) from europe? 
I reay would like to do this 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Punkti said:


> Oh this sounds great!
> I'va just read through the page but didn't find any information about wether it's possible do sign in the course (and get the certificates) from europe?
> I reay would like to do this
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hi Punkti,
the course is already finished so I don't know if you can still sign up ...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Iota said:


> Yeah, we will receive the Certificate afther 18th March :wink:


 
Okay awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

I liked it a lot, great help for us with our horses :wink:


----------



## Courtland (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow this is great , thank you so much for sharing


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have just signed up to the 2014 course!

Awesome sauce


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

I have heard about this but missed it last year! Signed up for 2014


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

I have signed up too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AvasMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh, thank you for posting this! I totally signed up, how exciting!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*leaves to sign up* wish it was next year already


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'm signed up and excited!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Awesome! I signed up!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Deff signed up and telling all of my friends!!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I signed up for the January class, though I hope it won't get in the way of my normal courses. 
Either way, I'm sure it will be completely worth it!!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I did this course, it was awesome, a lot of free knowledge, easy to understand, lots of suggested materials. The only thing is as it is a free course you do not get a certificate - just a paper that says you have read it and that's it.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in, certificate or not!


----------



## k9guysarge (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the post, I just signed up!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

This sounds really cool, I signed up too!


----------

